# my buds are..



## Icex420 (Sep 23, 2008)

all about the size of quarters. they are really amberish brown with tons or trich's and it smells like the best stuff ive ever smoked. is it possible that this 1.2ft plant has just stopped maturing, like do i need to put it back under veg stage lighting? should i pick these buds off and iff so i want it to regenerate. ill post pics tomarrow hopefully when my gal brings her 8.0 camera.


thanks


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*What strain are you growing? How long has she been flowering? *


----------



## zipflip (Sep 23, 2008)

check the trichomes wit a high power magnifyin glass or pocket microscope from radioshack for under 15$


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 23, 2008)

I  really dont knw the strain. We smoke alot of kind bud, around here there isnt any named bud usually, and if it is its 30 a g.

It really reminds me of a hash plant.But it looks really mature just only yeilding about maybe 4g's dry =/

Probably my fault for my skrewed up growing methods from 3 months back. i allmost killed her.

And i went to wallmart for my outdoor stuff but i ended up getting lights and sunglasses =/

I was wondering what i was forgetting and i realized it... the MG... oh well.

thanks  for the inputs..


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh btw i believe shes been flowering for about 7 weeks.


----------



## cjf2612 (Sep 24, 2008)

Its been flowering for 7 wks but your reakon its only yielding 4g.Thats a small plant man.Hope it increases for you.I smoke 4g in one J


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably my fault for my skrewed up growing methods from 3 months back. i allmost killed her.


What happened? or What did you do?  I had a plant in hydro that i screwed up, but i saved her. She was never the same, small buds and matured very fast, like a few weeks before her sister that was grown and flowered at the same time.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 25, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Probably my fault for my skrewed up growing methods from 3 months back. i allmost killed her.
> 
> 
> What happened? or What did you do? I had a plant in hydro that i screwed up, but i saved her. She was never the same, small buds and matured very fast, like a few weeks before her sister that was grown and flowered at the same time.


 
Well it doesnt matter anymore.. a certian "friend" of  mine took the plants. what an *******. ive had em of 3 months now.

anyways he wont be coming around here anymore. New grow log coming soon... Well it would be my first online grow log but ill keep things posted.. look for me =)

But now to the orig. question. We chopped the top off it to try and get it to flower. but i found out shortly that it has nothing to do with flowering. its all in the lights...  oh well i hope they die.

they were very nice tho =/ i did get a gram off it a few weeks ago that i smoked a few days ago. it was yummy.

no worries =)


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, good luck with your own grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 25, 2008)

Icex420 said:
			
		

> Well it doesnt matter anymore.. a certian "friend" of  mine took the plants. what an *******. ive had em of 3 months now.
> 
> anyways he wont be coming around here anymore. New grow log coming soon... Well it would be my first online grow log but ill keep things posted.. look for me =)
> 
> ...



A _*friend*_ stole your plants?  How low.  At least you got a taste.  I believe that what comes around goes around.   

However, that's one of the reasons for stealth


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bummer, I had one of my plants stolen too


----------



## benzie (Sep 25, 2008)

so what percentage is the 0 G strain , water? what is the coldest that your dark harvest room should be


----------



## Funkfarmer (Sep 25, 2008)

It would probably be more beneficial for these thieves to ask for a clone, than both parties could have a plant.


----------



## stoneylove (Sep 25, 2008)

A "friend" took the plants, huh? Well, the first rule of Fight Club is never talk about Fight Club. I believe it was a post by THG that said she had heard of many getting busted or stolen b/c they told a "friend" about their grow. Dont sleep on the female growers round here. They know their sh!t.


----------

